# Want to lose weight?



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Suercc (Feb 22, 2015)

Love it are you selling them?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2015)

Suercc said:


> Love it are you selling them?



I would do, but I heard that the bottom has fallen out of the market...


----------



## banjo (Feb 22, 2015)

I cant see the inflation valve - any ideas where it is?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2015)

banjo said:


> I cant see the inflation valve - any ideas where it is?



It's on the inside at the back - the pants are recommended for use in combination with a lentil-based diet...


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2015)

Very Good


----------



## banjo (Feb 23, 2015)

ahhh of course phew.


----------



## David H (Feb 23, 2015)

So do you lose weight eating the lentils or by wearing the 'things'

Methinks a lentil diet would make you loose weight the 'things' are surplus and presumably costly.


----------



## LeanneRobertson (Feb 23, 2015)

*Ha Ha*

Very funny 
That worked for me but it makes me feel a little nauseus in all seriousness though I lost weight for my daughter to make it easier for me to care for her when I read up on TVF at http://healthheadstart.com/article/understanding-venus-factor it did make a difference to me so might help one or two of you who are primarily carers. Lea x


----------

